# STP oil treatment vs. Lucas oil treatment



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a 2.0 Golf mk3 and it has a bit of a lifter tick. I have some STP oil treatment (blue bottle) and i wanna put that in the engine. I know its super thick and thats why i'm scared to put it in right because its around 20-30 degrees out. I have heard some good things about the Lucas oil treatment but i dont know what to use. If anyone could shed some light, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Usually once your lifters are gummed up there's no hope. The only oil treatment that i've heard actually worked occasionally is the AC Delco stuff. It has alot of ZDDP as well in it.


----------



## VeeDoubleYouGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

lucas is magic oil it works!!


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

How many miles are on your car?
Has the car been running synthetic oil? 
In my finding almost every 2 litre mkiii or mkiv end up have lifter tick at some point, its not a huge deal. Really the only thing that will fix it would be new lifters.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Jettakid825 said:


> How many miles are on your car?
> Has the car been running synthetic oil?
> In my finding almost every 2 litre mkiii or mkiv end up have lifter tick at some point, its not a huge deal. Really the only thing that will fix it would be new lifters.


145K on the engine, i dont run synthetic. I neglected an oil change and ive had a tick for a while now. I just want to try and see if i can quiet it or get rid of it without opening up the engine


----------



## VeeDoubleYouGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

like i said 280,000km and had a tick when i got it 2 years ago, used one bottle of lucas, tick is gone. i beat the sheeet out of it everyday. no more tick.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

VeeDoubleYouGuy said:


> like i said 280,000km and had a tick when i got it 2 years ago, used one bottle of lucas, tick is gone. i beat the sheeet out of it everyday. no more tick.


im for sure going to try some lucas


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jul 4, 2009)

Lucas Oil Stabilizer = Preheat Boiler Oil, comes from the bottom of the drum, thick, gooey, horrid stuff. 

Lucas Synthetic Oil Stabilizer = 75w90 gear oil. 

STP is just like Lucas OS, thick goo, designed to resist going places, making old worn engines behave like new for a few more miles. 

Ever notice on those lucas displays, they tend to have more in the 'Lucas' side, and that the gears are usually wobbling all about, but on the plain 5w30 side, the gears spin better, show less wear, and take less effort to spin? Hell, just look at all the air you can whip into the Lucas mix, foaming oil, does nothing for your engine, but promote wear, and liberally too. 

Lucas is Magic, like Snake Oil. 

Want it to not burn oil? Run proper oil. 

Want it to lose the dirty lifter tick? Run proper oil. 

Cheap oil is cheap, get what you pay for mostly. I run Shell Rotella T6 5w40, in the Beetle, and the damn thing has compression like the day it was built. I spend $30 on 5L of oil, and it repays me any percieved savings of going with cheap cheap oil. 

/rant about Lucas


----------



## VeeDoubleYouGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

gooey is so horrid it scares me. no wait thats what she said :laugh:


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

VWxghost said:


> 145K on the engine, i dont run synthetic. I neglected an oil change and ive had a tick for a while now. I just want to try and see if i can quiet it or get rid of it without opening up the engine


 Well sometimes engine treatment isnt the best thing to put in the motor that hasnt been running synthetic. I learned this the hard way. There is an oil additive called MOA. It can be purchased at most VW and Toyota dealerships. Its purpose is to cycle through the engine and clean out all the crap in there. dust, dirt, etc. But it could also "break down" old seals. I put the MOA in my car and about two weeks later my oil cooler seal blew up. The seal was very old and it was going to break eventually but the MOA had cleaned out any crud that was holding the seal together and accelerated the process. So, putting "cleaning" products into a motor that hasnt been running synthetic could be damaging. If anything i would reccomened the MOA still. It is a great cleaner. Myself, and two of my friend with 2.0ts put it the car and after just one bottle the motor ran noticiably better including less lifter tick noise. :thumbup:


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jul 4, 2009)

This is a good point, but Lucas isn't a cleaner, it's just like pouring tar into your crankcase. 

I can also, say that Amsoil's new engine/tranny flush is really good stuff, it is a pure detergent, and will scrub out most anything that's gumming an engine up.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Then maybe that was the stuff i would have wanted to put in rather than the MOA. Maybe my oil cooler wouldnt have crapped out. 
My friend with the 2.0t ran water meth injection with his setup which is why i think he was ok with the MOA. The water meth does an amazing job cleaning the inside of his motor. 
Unfortunatly he recently parted the car out and i got to part of the tear down. The condition his valves, cams, and lifters were was just amazing. They looked brand new from the factory!


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jul 4, 2009)

It's possible but rubber seals do break down overtime. It's hard to say for sure, it might have accelerated it, or it might have just broke loose some gunk that was holding together the inevitable. 

Yes, water does an amazingly good job of scrubbing the intake track and the combustion chamber. He was probably running good quality synthetic in the crank case and that is probably what kept everything else so very clean.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

i keep hearing good things about lucas and some bad things. I would rather listen to the community on this forum than anything else. So i should use some of that MOA stuff or amsoil? I do have a mysterious oil leak (may be a seal) but i really wanna try an engine cleaner. Is that stuff safe? and is seafoam too harsh?


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

The MOA additive is just my recomendation, i also have no experience on STP or Lucas treatment so i really have no say in the matter. Nor do i have any experience with seafoam but i cant see it being to harsh on the motor. With any synthetic oil additive you run the risk of like previously said, accelerating the deteriation of seals or loosing up junk that maybe "holding a seal together. 

:As for your leak, an OIL cooler seal is a very common place for oil to leak on, esspecially on high mileage cars where it may not have been replaced. It's super easy to fix and is totally worth the maybe one hour it would take to change. 
Here is a DIY: http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/jettatech/oilcoolerseal/index.htm 

Also a seafoam DIY: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48P_4S9WpeQ&feature=channel_page 
It may be a mkiv but it is problably an AEG motor which is super similar to an ABA. :thumbup:


----------



## NCzerniak83 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Lucas Oil Stabilizer for 2007 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.5L BGP*

I also want to use a bottle of Lucas oil stabilizer I got after reading great things about it. It's the white bottle that says "Hi-Performance Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer. The only other bottle I saw at the store was a High Performance (like racing type oil additive). Reading the labels on both bottles, this (white bottle) seems to be much more suitable for my '07 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.5L BGP engine.

My question is, I bought this car used with 79K miles on it and this is my first oil change. I don't know if it has been running on synthetic or regular and if it's OK to switch to synthetic and to use this bottle of Lucas with it. 

Does anyone have any guidance here? Thanks in advance...


----------



## BizzGrizz (Oct 18, 2017)

*Lucas*

I can only speak of my own experience. I own a 2003 GTI Vr6 (completely stock) - purchased with @ 100K miles and upon purchase I converted over to Mobil 1 synthetic oil. The GTI runs on about 5.6 quarts and often there was a surcharge for anything over 5 quarts at the service station. I always brought lucas oil stabalizer in with me, had the shop add 5 quarts of the mobil 1 synthetic, and top it off with Lucas, so @ 12% Lucas. At 240K miles, I still dont lose any oil and have had numerous shops tell me the oil in my engine is as clean as they see. No ticks, and the engine still performs amazingly well. I purchased the car in Jan 2008, so 9.5 years and no issues at all.


----------

